# Decoys



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi all I just got rid of almost all of my Canada goose decoys and I am going to buy some new ones. I am getting full bodys and I think I like the hardcores the best, but I would like to know what you guys think. Basically if you could start over and buy a dozen or two of any kind of full bodies what would you get and why.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Fox-

First, welcome to the site!! :welcome:

You can do a search on this subject in past thrreads and you will find a bunch of different opinions on the subject. That being said, I personally use big foots in my spread for one reason: DURABILITY. I know I can haul out to the field throw them out of the trailer while my buddies set them, and when I'm done I can throw them right back in and not worry about it. I don't want to have to worry about putting them back in their own individual bags, paint chipping off, legs breaking, etc. Just my :2cents: .

Good luck!!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. I hunt with a guy(my father inlaw) who has bigfoots and they are large and durable. I do have some of them as well. The wife gave me permission to go out and buy some more decoys and I am torn on what to get.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

get Bigfoots, and if you want shells, get the GHGs my .02


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I love my bigfoots, and those Avery ones are really nice but i think you have to be carefull with those because their heads are flocked, and I heard the flocking comes off pretty easily, and I also heard those hardcore decoys have to be babied or they get scuffed up fast.


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

I run big foots I think there the best fullbody out there but I mix some GHG fullbodies in with my spread but I mostly have bigfoots. From here on out I'm almost sure bigfoots will be the only decoy I'll buy unless somebody comes out with a better decoy  .


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Get the GHG they are the best looking and really tough in my opinion. I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GHG has come out with a new motion base on there full-bodies, very simple.

Anymore it is about movement in the decoys, something to consider.

Foots are the toughest and I will always use them, but don't be afraid to mix them up.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just got 4 more bigfeet yesterday. I was thinking about GHG untill I seen a decoy sitting there all chiped up.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

get the 2004 ghg but if your pacient wait till they sell the 2005s


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

averys look really nice but u do have to be really careful with them i would get more big feet with flocked heads we though them around and they done get chiped or damaged at all


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

If money were no bject i would buy the new 05 totaly flocked ghg full bodies but dont leave out the Judge full body decoy they to are very tough no cracks and they dont flake either and are economical and are better looking then someother full bodies, like the herters or the carry lites good decoy for the money i will deffinatly buy more judge decoys.


----------

